# Gun for wife.



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I been looking around for a new gun for the wife cause she got a job in Rockport. A bit of a drive And don not want her to be broke down and empty. I think I am finally fixed on the Taurus 24/7. Any thoughts like or dislikes about this gun? Seems like and easy slide for her and it is a 17 and 1. 4" barrel for better accurace and in a 9mm not a big kick for her. They are not to badly priced either under 400$


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Dont like it. If you dont leave one chambered you are asking for trouble. If you want a strictly self defense gun get a double action revolver. No need to try to rack one. One or two shots should be enough. Taurus Judge loaded with buck would be a great truck gun


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I don't like the T. Judge. Colt or Smith 4 inch .357 would be my wheel gun choice. 

My wife did not like the short barreled 9's. She expressed a strong preference for a full sized 9. But, no way I would have her carry without one in the pipe. She also expressed a strong preference for a semi with only a decocker. No safety to fumble with in an emergency. 

That said, one size does not fit all, and your mileage may vary.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Stay away from a semi-auto and get her a revolver.

Trust me.

TH


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep. Hammer less S&W revolver in .38 is hard to beat. Point and shoot. Also wide range or ammo that it will shoot. Very flexible.


----------



## DWT (Aug 12, 2013)

+1 for the hammerless revolver. I just bought a Ruger LCR in .38 special for my wife and she loves it. Weighs 13 oz. and recoil is minimal.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Revolver*

Another vote for revolver. My wife carries the Taurus 38 3"

Point and pull. no worries.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a Taurus fan. Let her shoot an XD or Glock first, and go from there.
My wife personally likes my defender 1911 in 9mm. I'm thinking of buying one in .40 for her to try.......even if she doesn't like it, I have a new gun

Â©


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Any reliable 9mm is a fine choice for most women...adequate performance and manageable recoil. BUT, it all comes down to fit and preference.

With that said, I highly recommend you do NOT buy her a pistol. TAKE HER down and let HER buy a pistol. She needs to pick it based on the feel in her hands...just only let her hold good quality firearms.

Lots of reliable (at least as reliable as a revolver, yes revolvers can jam too) striker fired pistols are out there and they are every bit as much point and shoot as any revolver. They are also much easier to reload. The old saying about 'get a woman a revolver' is BS IMHO. Get her what she can handle, and with minimal practice anyone can master the manual of arms for mag fed pistols.

And in a panic situation 17 chances to hit are better than 5 or 6. BUT, the first rule of a fun fight is 'bring a gun', so if a revolver is what she is comfortable with, get it.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow I guess I will consider a revolver. I always think high capacity round is one of the reasons I wanted to go with a semi and the 24/7 but I guess maybe I should consider the better function and use for her.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Hydrasport is on it. S&W Airweight hammerless. Just point and pull. 
Or...Ruger LC9 semi-auto running with the safety off. Just point and pull.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Point and pull is the ONLY option for a carry gun. Man or woman, a safety is a hazard. Double action, whether semi or wheel.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

redexpress said:


> Hydrasport is on it. S&W Airweight hammerless. Just point and pull.
> Or...Ruger LC9 semi-auto running with the safety off. Just point and pull.


Count me as an anti LC9 guy. Too chitty of a trigger for me, definitely too chitty for the wife.



MNsurf said:


> Point and pull is the ONLY option for a carry gun. Man or woman, a safety is a hazard. Double action, whether semi or wheel.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I agree completely.
Â©


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Point and pull is the ONLY option for a carry gun. Man or woman, a safety is a hazard.


I disagree.

No safety on a semi auto can be a hazard, but I can promise you that someone proficient with a 1911 or a revolver can draw and fire accurately a 1911 cocked, locked and with safety on or a revolver as fast as most can with a double action, no safety, semi auto.

It's all about practice and knowing your handgun.

I would always recommend a revolver for a novice shooter; woman or man.

TH


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> Wow I guess I will consider a revolver. I always think high capacity round is one of the reasons I wanted to go with a semi and the 24/7 but I guess maybe I should consider the better function and use for her.


Ruger SP101 if you would consider a revolver. It is built like a tank and reasonably priced. You can change the main spring to reduce the double action pull a bit for your lady. It is a two minutes job.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> I disagree.
> 
> No safety on a semi auto can be a hazard, but I can promise you that someone proficient with a 1911 or a revolver can draw and fire accurately a 1911 cocked, locked and with safety on or a revolver as fast as most can with a double action, no safety, semi auto.
> 
> ...


Evidently, I misunderstood your previous posts on these subjects.
I took it as ALL women should only shoot a revolver. Somewhat chauvinistic. 
I have found my wife has been exceptional in numerous situations thinking on her feet and being able to adapt to different pit falls. I feel she is just as level headed as any guy would be in almost all serious situations we've experienced.

Â©


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

S&W hamerless, airweight snub nose in .38...

Be sure she can pull the trigger....

That is what I helped my Daughter purchase...She loves it..


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

S&W model 638 .38 revolver is my choice for concealed carry, I think she will like the small size and easy shooting, especially in SA mode.

Get a set of the longer crimson trace grips to put on it, they are shown in the last photo. It is very easy to grip.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

If u shoot often then a revolver, the stress of a conflict will most likley cause some not great stopping shots so the more little buddy's the better chance of a stopping shot. This does not mean spray and pray guys , the closes u can get is run then pull ur weapon and shoot. The. Target see how much u are off 
Mac


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I took it as ALL women should only shoot a revolver. Somewhat chauvinistic.


Yea and they should stay barefoot and pregnant and in the kitchen too. 

I started my wife shooting a S&W K-22 revolver when we were dating; I ate a lot of squirrels and rabbits thanks to her lol. She moved to a S&W K-38 after that, then to a S&W 586 shooting .38s then the .357.

I bought her a Commander in .45acp and while she liked it, she didn't like the recoil or the racking of the slide. But she's proficient with it, shoots it often but she just doesn't like it lol.

In her purse right now is a 642-1 pre-lock Airweight that she shoots very well and enjoys shooting.

I've taught a lot of people how to shoot a handgun and women were the easiest to teach because they knew nothing and wanted to learn. The worst where the macho guys who watched too much TV. Oh and LEO's...they were terrible shooters.

6 shots, 7 shots 8 shots or 17 shots, buddy it's the first one that needs to count.

TH


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

I bought my wife a Walther PK 380. The most important thing is TRAINING. Get her registered with an instructor and lessons. That goes for semi automatic or revolver...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

We tried various 9mm semi's (Ruger, Glock, SW M&P, XD and CZ) and my wife simply could not reliably rack the slides -- so back to the basic with a 38 special revolver.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

One trick with women that struggle to rack the slide is to have them hold the slide with their weak hand and push the weapon forward with their strong hand. Too often, they try to pull the slide back, and they mistakenly apply the pressure off axis.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

IMHO...Best thing is a S&W Airweight...can shoot from inside a purse...is light and concealable.It will be more apt to be carried and NOT left at home. A autoloader will not function reliably from inside a womans purse ! LOL
Get her comfortable and proficiant w/ the relover then let her pick out her own autoloader.
My better-half carries a Airweight and shoots IDPA w/ her custom Glock....ask her what she prefers to carry and she'll answer Airweight all day long...she knows it will go bang 5 times if needed.She found a concealed carry purse that she likes and makes a habit to have it in her purse or vehichle 100% of the time.Keep in mind that if kept in a purse, that it should be worn over the neckline AND shoulder and her hand should be kept at the ready.Hope this helps someones better-half out.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ernest said:


> One trick with women that struggle to rack the slide is to have them hold the slide with their weak hand and push the weapon forward with their strong hand. Too often, they try to pull the slide back, and they mistakenly apply the pressure off axis.


I tried to talk to her about his and she said this is the way I do it...lol
I am going to wait till Nichols open there indoor range here in Calallen and sign her up for the womens course there. The guy said be prepared for her to come home and tell you how to do it...


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

One big problem I noticed on here slide is she keeps putting her finger on the trigger and pointing it to her belly not real good posture or very safe at all. I am trying to be patient with her she is just warming up to the whole gun idea and getting into one of my hobbies so we shall see.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Not enough info to suggest a firearm. How much has she shot before? Does she have a hard time racking a slide on a semi-auto? Does she fear recoil/sound? Does she tend to limp wrist? Guys jump in with all kinds of suggestions without even considering factors that are necessary to decide. My wife can fire an H&K 9mm just fine and does not like a revolver. Give us more info if you want a decent response/suggestion.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

When I saw the title of this thread, the first thing that popped into my mind was "Bad trade"! LOL


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

mrvmax said:


> Not enough info to suggest a firearm. How much has she shot before? Does she have a hard time racking a slide on a semi-auto? Does she fear recoil/sound? Does she tend to limp wrist? Guys jump in with all kinds of suggestions without even considering factors that are necessary to decide. My wife can fire an H&K 9mm just fine and does not like a revolver. Give us more info if you want a decent response/suggestion.


Is there a slide on something other than a semi. I have mentioned everything you asked if you read the tread.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So I guess the old saying that if you can't say something nice just keep your mouth shut would apply here.

TH


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

Saw the headline and thought you were trying to trade your wife for a gun. Wanted to know how that worked out for you.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

tgiertz said:


> Saw the headline and thought you were trying to trade your wife for a gun. Wanted to know how that worked out for you.


That's funny... But for a nice 308 I don't know...lol


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Maybe it is not a good idea ...*

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9248270

A man is recovering in the hospital after deputies say he was shot by his wife late last night. Investigators say the shooting happened while the victim was driving down a north Harris County street.

It all happened a little after 11pm. Deputies say the man and woman were driving south on Imperial Valley and apparently had some kind of disagreement inside the car.
The man told officers the woman pulled out a semi-automatic handgun and shot him...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Ruger LCR in 38. Can never jam/fail to cycle/limp wrist. Can learn to shoot with low power 38s and put in +p loads to carry. I cant forsee a situation where 5 shots is not enough, besides, 17 rounds of ammunition weighs a ton! I think my LCR loaded weighs less than 1lb.


----------



## mikeyplus (Jan 16, 2011)

*Whose idea was it anyway?*

Took my wife to gun show so she could handle any revolver or pistol she was interested in. She loved the feel of the Ruger LCP 380 with laser and wanted to purchase it herself. We then went and shot it, I taught her how to compensate for the longer trigger pull with and without the laser. I then trained her at home for different scenarios. She is comfortable and confident and now wants her CHL. Mission accomplished. Its easier when they think its their idea.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

If she can handle a revolver, get her a hammer less S&W 642. My wife had a Bersa Thunder 380 she shot and like and shot well then one day I brought home a Sig P238 and she had to have one. I know some think 9mm minimum but she handles this well and I feel good with her carrying it. The revolver had too much recoil.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mikeyplus said:


> Took my wife to gun show so she could handle any revolver or pistol she was interested in. She loved the feel of the Ruger LCP 380 with laser and wanted to purchase it herself. We then went and shot it, I taught her how to compensate for the longer trigger pull with and without the laser. I then trained her at home for different scenarios. She is comfortable and confident and now wants her CHL. Mission accomplished. Its easier when they think its their idea.


...best response yet. Let the lady decide what she wants. What YOU think is right for her may differ to what she thinks is right. Just be there to answer questions and discuss pro/cons of her choices, but ultimately it should be her choice. Haven't you guys learned anything yet? lol....


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

My wife shot the Ruger LCR and it hurt her hand. She may just need practice, but she sure liked shooting my Glock 22. I think if it's a gun she's not going to conceal carry why limit yourself to just 5 shots. If it's just a gun she can have on her long drive to work why not get a semi auto that can carry more than 5 rounds.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If it's just a gun she can have on her long drive to work why not get a semi auto that can carry more than 5 rounds.


Because the semi-auto is more likely to present a problem for her than a revolver.

TH


----------



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

*Which gun*

I think the most important thing for anyone is to be confident in carrying. Gun. Meaning hours of shooting, being able to field strip, clean the gun gives you a better understanding of how it works and the more they are handling the gun,the better they feel with it. Whether a revolver or an automatic, being confident and having the fear factor of the gun itself a non issue goes a long way. Range time and more range time repeat........ One more thing a unloaded gun won't work at all except for a paper weight,locked and loaded at all times!!!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok I think we have made a decision. I am going to go with a Bersa 380. Maybe the Combat but probably the Bersa. Just over 300$ and hold 8 rounds. If I get her happy with this gun If I can get her settled I am going to get a 308 AR 10.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

:headknock LOL...Saw the title, "Gun for Wife" and thought, 'That is a fair trade'


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

the hook said:


> :headknock LOL...Saw the title, "Gun for Wife" and thought, 'That is a fair trade'


Like I said for a nice 308 I may be a thinking about it...lol


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*ladies gun*

Wife and me shoot at spring gun and ammo. Took full size 40 and m&p 22 for target practice yesterday. Well after a hour of shooting noticed they carry pocket books with holsters built in. Wife has been wanting a conceal gun so I stepped away and let her shop. Long story short she bought a Smith and Wesson m&p 40 compact. Wound up spending another hour on range! LOL! Main thing is let her pick what she wants.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Another vote for the airweight...my wife carries a S&W hammerless in 38sp, she don't have to clear her purse, all shes got to do is get her finger in the hole n pull, didn't think we were talking about a 'shootout' just have to make the first one count...WW


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> another vote for the airweight...my wife carries a s&w hammerless in 38sp, she don't have to clear her purse, all shes got to do is get her finger in the hole n pull, didn't think we were talking about a 'shootout' just have to make the first one count...ww


^^^^^^this !!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Biggest problem I've found is just finding the perfect compromise between weight and recoil: she freaks out if it kicks too much, and doesn't like it if they're too heavy. Add into it the basic concept of "have enough gun", and the .22 she is most comfortable with just won't suffice...
The 642 airweight kicks too much. The SR9, which she picked out because she liked the way it felt in her hand, is just too big, and will a full mag load is approaching that terrifying "too heavy" threshold.. The LCP is small enough and light enough, right up until she pulls the trigger: then it becomes quite apparent that I put .460 Ruger ammo in it by mistake.. All the while, I'm constantly stuck with saying "no, you shouldn't carry your buckmark".... The fullsize 1911 9mm that she qualified on her CHL with and shoots well is, of course, too big and heavy.
So, if anybody knows of a recoilless 9mm or .38 that weighs two ounces, I'm all ears...


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Go with a. S&W +p 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Biggest problem I've found is just finding the perfect compromise between weight and recoil: she freaks out if it kicks too much, and doesn't like it if they're too heavy. Add into it the basic concept of "have enough gun", and the .22 she is most comfortable with just won't suffice...
> The 642 airweight kicks too much. The SR9, which she picked out because she liked the way it felt in her hand, is just too big, and will a full mag load is approaching that terrifying "too heavy" threshold.. The LCP is small enough and light enough, right up until she pulls the trigger: then it becomes quite apparent that I put .460 Ruger ammo in it by mistake.. All the while, I'm constantly stuck with saying "no, you shouldn't carry your buckmark".... The fullsize 1911 9mm that she qualified on her CHL with and shoots well is, of course, too big and heavy.
> So, if anybody knows of a recoilless 9mm or .38 that weighs two ounces, I'm all ears...


LOL...Your in a pickle ! LOL Maybe have her shoot a Kahr CW9 ? Remember, the lighter the 38 snubbie....the harder it thumps ! Oh...have her also try a S&W Model 60.A little more weight to it and it won't be as bad shooting 38's in it.
Then very sternly tell her to forget about recoil and worry about what it would feel like when she is getting raped because she didn't carry enough gun !
Sometimes us guys just have to be a holes to get our point across.....it works sometimes. LOL
I'm thankful my better-half isn't afraid of recoil


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

DWill - been there, done that. Compromise for my wife was a single stack, full sized Sig 220 in 9mm. Longer barrel for less barrel flip, single stack for lighter weight. Same thing could be done with just loading half in a double stack.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ernest said:


> DWill - been there, done that. Compromise for my wife was a single stack, full sized Sig 220 in 9mm. Longer barrel for less barrel flip, single stack for lighter weight. Same thing could be done with just loading half in a double stack.


 That's where I was going with the SR9... Got stuck on the "too big" pitchfork on that one..

I was thinking about just trying some downloaded .38's in the 642, we'll see where that goes...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> LOL...Your in a pickle ! LOL Maybe have her shoot a Kahr CW9 ? Remember, the lighter the 38 snubbie....the harder it thumps ! Oh...have her also try a S&W Model 60.A little more weight to it and it won't be as bad shooting 38's in it.
> Then very sternly tell her to forget about recoil and worry about what it would feel like when she is getting raped because she didn't carry enough gun !
> Sometimes us guys just have to be a holes to get our point across.....it works sometimes. LOL
> I'm thankful my better-half isn't afraid of recoil


 I've actually tried about every combination, what it really boils down to is her just not wanting to carry except in certain specific circumstances.. Which translates into whatever could possibly be wrong with whatever gun is in play at the moment.. Whatever.. Estrogen vs. common sense. Immovable object vs. irresistable force.


----------



## The Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> S&W model 638 .38 revolver is my choice for concealed carry, I think she will like the small size and easy shooting, especially in SA mode.
> 
> Get a set of the longer crimson trace grips to put on it, they are shown in the last photo. It is very easy to grip.


This^^^^^^


----------

